# schools



## Yvonne07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi i don't know if any one can help. We are going to Wellington in August for a holiday and to get a feel of the place with the view to moving. I've been so excited but after reading some horrible things about schools and bullying over in NZ, and about people leaving the country rather then staying i'm completely deflated. My kids are primary age and them settling is a big issue. 

Is it really that bad?

If any one can give some honest advice on there experiances with schools and life in NZ that would be great. Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yvonne07 said:


> Hi i don't know if any one can help. We are going to Wellington in August for a holiday and to get a feel of the place with the view to moving. I've been so excited but after reading some horrible things about schools and bullying over in NZ, and about people leaving the country rather then staying i'm completely deflated. My kids are primary age and them settling is a big issue.
> 
> Is it really that bad?
> 
> If any one can give some honest advice on there experiances with schools and life in NZ that would be great. Thanks


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 
Unfortunately there are always the odd cases of bullying - and of course they are the ones that are reported (and rightly so!). But is NZ worse than anywhere else? I don't think so! 

I have no doubt that you'll get some people who will post about their bad experiences - but I'd encourage others to post about the positive experiences their children are having at school too. 

I have many friends with school-aged children. And I haven't heard a whiff from any of them about bullying. And with this Facebook age, I have no doubt that they would be sharing their experiences if they were having difficulties!

I found the following website when I was doing some browsing: http://www.kidspot.co.nz/article+2547+39+Facts-and-figures-about-bullying.htm. To me it shows that the country recognising bullying happens around the world but isn't complacent about this issue, and has organizations in place to help in the cases where it does happen. In particular if highlights that NZ is no worse than anywhere else.

You'll obviously try and visit the schools before your children start - and you'll be able to get the feel of the place. There are other posts on here about schools too - have a read of them. And read the post about Education in the sticky posts at the start of the NZ forum. 

Generally people have a very positive education experience over here. I wish I'd moved earlier rather than leaving my children in the UK education system!


----------



## Toni in Auckland (Nov 25, 2012)

Yvonne07 said:


> Hi i don't know if any one can help. We are going to Wellington in August for a holiday and to get a feel of the place with the view to moving. I've been so excited but after reading some horrible things about schools and bullying over in NZ, and about people leaving the country rather then staying i'm completely deflated. My kids are primary age and them settling is a big issue.
> 
> Is it really that bad?
> 
> If any one can give some honest advice on there experiances with schools and life in NZ that would be great. Thanks


I don't have children but worked with people who do. It can vary greatly from school to school and seems to depend to a large extent on how confident and thick skinned your kids are. Are they able to stand up for themselves and not become victims? Yes there is a problem in New Zealand, that much is obvious but some schools deal with it far better than others. In a work environment I'd say that the definition of bullying is different in New Zealand, there is an edge to the New Zealand personality that doesn't like anything that does not conform, it's a very homogenous society.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Toni in Auckland said:


> I don't have children but worked with people who do. It can vary greatly from school to school and seems to depend to a large extent on how confident and thick skinned your kids are. Are they able to stand up for themselves and not become victims? Yes there is a problem in New Zealand, that much is obvious but some schools deal with it far better than others. In a work environment I'd say that the definition of bullying is different in New Zealand, there is an edge to the New Zealand personality that doesn't like anything that does not conform, it's a very homogenous society.


Hi Toni
it really sounds as if you had a bad time of it over here. A great shame for you. 
I was interested to find out what 'homogenous' meant - see homogenous - definition of homogenous by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. and homogeny - definition of homogeny by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.. 

It means '_Similarity of structure between organs or parts, possibly of dissimilar function, that are related by common descent_', so I was confused about how this related to the New Zealand society. It's true that you often meet someone who knows someone else that you both know - but I quite like that! I can't believe the number of times I've bumped into someone at Auckland Airport that I know. Try that at Heathrow!


----------



## Yvonne07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I guess getting out there and visiting and talking to the schools is the best thing i can do. Everyone has different opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Toni in Auckland (Nov 25, 2012)

That's very sensible. It is not that long since I was in school and I know we don't tell our parents or teachers everything so if a school tells you it doesn't have a problem you should take it with a large pinch of salt. We tend to try to deal with things ourselves and use our friends for support. Anyway, how do you define bullying? I'm sure kids in New Zealand harden up quite quickly if the adults are anything to go by.


----------

